# Luxembourg Team/Schlecks on Trek



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

This was just announced at Eurobike!
Official press release:



> (Waterloo, WI USA : Luxembourg City, Luxembourg) - Trek Bicycle and The Luxembourg Pro Cycling Team Project have signed a long-term partnership agreement, announced today at Eurobike by Trek and Brian Nygaard of the Luxembourg Team. The new team, featuring brothers Frank and Andy Schleck, will be part of the Trek Family for 2011 and beyond.
> 
> As the official Equipment Supplier and Advisor of the Luxembourg based team, Trek will not only be responsible for supplying all team cycling equipment, but will also be day-to-day technical advisors, integrated into the foundation of the team. Trek will use its experience gained in winning 9 of the last 12 Tours de France to supply the team with technical direction ranging from race day wheel and component selection to fit and sizing guidance on its Madone and Speed Concept time trial platforms.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

Here`s the pic:


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

And with the Di2 there shouldn't be any more"mechanicals"


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Ya, I'm sure they actually tried to avoid SRAM (even though I love my SRAM stuff). 

I wonder if Bontrager is going to make some higher-end helmets, etc... the Sonic/Circuit are OK, but I would think most pros would be looking for something more competitive. I think a lot of the other Bontrager stuff is underrated. I like my wheels and I think the Race-level shorts might be the best 'value' level shorts out there. The VR bend on bars is great--my wife had a pro-level cx rider eying those shallow/short bars when we were out at the practice course today.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------

